# Fireplace is falling apart. Literally.



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

We've been having fire a lot lately including last night. This morning I noticed this piece of metal that fell down. Anyone know what this is and what could have happened? I have a repair guy coming this Friday but I'd still like to know what is wrong. 

I appreciate any help.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am pretty sure that is the smoke shelf. Its caused by using it too much when it was new.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

plugger said:


> I am pretty sure that is the smoke shelf. Its caused by using it too much when it was new.


Thanks! I'll do a little research on smoke shelves. I'm the 2nd owner and have only owned the house for less than 3 years. But we have been having fires a lot lately, like 4 nights a week.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

See if it just sets on top maybe you knocked it off with a piece of wood. Possibly sets on the bent flat stock on left in picture under the angle iron.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I feel it's there to make it more efficient I would take a vacuum and scrapper and clean it up good to start. I was having trouble getting our burn pot back into place on the pellet stove and learned ashes got packed behind some fire brick and pushed them out a little causing interference.


----------



## time2kyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like a catalyst.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Fishindeer said:


> See if it just sets on top maybe you knocked it off with a piece of wood. Possibly sets on the bent flat stock on left in picture under the angle iron.


I gave it a couple tries to get it back in place but no luck, yet. It's pretty heavy and looks like heavy steel on the bottom. It fell sometime during the night/early morning and I'm not sure why. If I were able to get it in place, I will still wait until I get a pro to look at it. 

I don't know if this has anything to do with this part or not but it might be worth mentioning. For the last couple of months I would have to open the two window's in our living room while the fire gets going or else smoke will leak out of the front door and fill the room. I thought opening the windows reversed the air pressure pushing the smoke up the chimney instead of out the door. Either way, something ain't right.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

It was worth a try anyway. Not sure on your smoke problem but your repair man can probably explain it. Maybe as easy as a good cleaning. Good luck. This is the 8th season I’ve been heating my house with wood having my gas furnace as backup. Nice and warm now.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Look at all the edges of the peice that fell out. Any broken or rusted edges, welds that separated, or screw holes that pulled out? That'll be a good indicator of whether it truly broke or was just dislodged. 

That said.... get ready for the pain. No idea what brand you got (maybe missed that), but I replaced the fake fire brick, air tubes, etc, in my BIS a year or two ago and I about rolled over at the individual price of parts. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

thill said:


> For the last couple of months I would have to open the two window's in our living room while the fire gets going or else smoke will leak out of the front door and fill the room. I thought opening the windows reversed the air pressure pushing the smoke up the chimney instead of out the door. Either way, something ain't right.


This alone may be a coincidence. I can tell if there's a high or low pressure system (weather wise) in play outside when I light mine. Draft can almost be pre-existing, or somewhat of a struggle to instigate until the firebox builds enough heat to over power mother nature. 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

That is the heat deflector that keeps the flames from going straight up the chimney, and setting it on fire.

Your smoke issue sounds like a sooted up chimney that is past due for a cleaning. As creosote accumulates in the flue, it chokes off the pipe. The smoke has to go somewhere, so it blows back into your house instead of going through a choked off pipe. 

I'd have someone that knows what is going on check it out and inspect your chimney for damage before you light another match in that thing. 

I think you're looking at spending some $$$ in the near future.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I believe that is your baffle. Your insert is probably old and falling apart. I like your idea to have a pro look at it. Your smoke issue too can be identified by the pro. I have to preheat my new wood stove every time for ten minutes or else I have a smoke show. I hope your back up soon!



  






The *baffle* is a heavy duty component located at the top of the firebox inside a *wood burning stove*, typically made from metal to cope with high temperatures. A *baffle* plate helps to keep heated air and waste gases inside the firebox for longer to produce even more heat from burning wood.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I would be interested if you would post after inspection.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Like others have said, your chimney is clogged. Or, more likely the chimney cap. Especially if you have one that is made to keep the critters out. Either way, have them checked before staring another fire.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

jampg said:


> I believe that is your baffle. Your insert is probably old and falling apart. I like your idea to have a pro look at it. Your smoke issue too can be identified by the pro. I have to preheat my new wood stove every time for ten minutes or else I have a smoke show. I hope your back up soon!
> 
> View attachment 752516
> 
> The *baffle* is a heavy duty component located at the top of the firebox inside a *wood burning stove*, typically made from metal to cope with high temperatures. A *baffle* plate helps to keep heated air and waste gases inside the firebox for longer to produce even more heat from burning wood.


I'm betting you're right. This sounds exactly like what I am seeing.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I had a chimney inspection prior to buying the house and had the liner replaced in Dec 2019. I honestly don't know how often a liner or chimney needs to be cleaned out but I wouldn't think a new liner would be fouled up in 15 months. If so, this could explain the smoke situation but not the baffle falling down. Maybe, maybe not. I'll report back once the pro takes a peak at it. 

I do appreciate the help with troubleshooting this. Thanks!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

thill said:


> I had a chimney inspection prior to buying the house and had the liner replaced in Dec 2019. I honestly don't know how often a liner or chimney needs to be cleaned out but I wouldn't think a new liner would be fouled up in 15 months. If so, this could explain the smoke situation but not the baffle falling down. Maybe, maybe not. I'll report back once the pro takes a peak at it.
> 
> I do appreciate the help with troubleshooting this. Thanks!


You've not been burning chitty wood, have you?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> You've not been burning chitty wood, have you?


No Pine if that's what you mean. I've been burning mainly maple and oak, although I have noticed a few random piece of river birch.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Maple = creosote 

The chimney should be cleaned and inspected at least every year. I cleaned my parent's +3 times a year because they burned Clare County maple.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

As far as the piece that fell down, I guess baffle too. Things expand and contract frequently, especially at those temperature extremes. I'm curious how much he's gonna charge for that. Fabricating something to make that work wouldn't take long.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I never waste a good match, keep them next to the toilet at the cabin, got me one of the 1# propane tanks with a trigger lighter for the fire, once it gets going my small battery power blower makes for an awesome fire.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

thill said:


> Our fireplace is up and running again. The techs had a cancelation today so they gave me a call to see if they could come this afternoon. The baffle fell because the guys who installed the liner forgot to replace a screw/bolt that held it in place. There are a few other "prongs" that keep the baffle in place that needed adjusting as well. Easy fix. I told the tech about the backdraft smoke issue and he told me how to warm up the liner by lighting a piece of newspaper and holding the flames near the liner to warm it up and get the air to flow up instead of down. They broke out their ladder and checked the cap and also noticed the liner was not insulated. He said it should be but because the inside of the chimney is clay, it's not completely necessary, but will help to prevent creosote build up. The cap was basically resting on the top of the chimney and was not the right size for the new liner. The guys had a replacement cap and insulation and sealed it to the top of the chimney which will help keep rain and wind from coming in. The bill was $225 and it took them about an hour from start to finish. I may have them insulate the liner during the off season but for now, we're good.
> 
> I appreciate all the help!


Thanks for following up. Lots of times when searching for a solution to a problem we find forum threads that end without a result.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Life is good!


----------

